# referrals



## beri

I've just seen on my profile that I have 1 referral
what does it correspond to?
Thanks


----------



## Jana337

One person joined the forums upon your recommendation.

Jana


----------



## VenusEnvy

Beri: I recommend that you take advantage of our search feature (I hope it stays!) I searched "referral" and got a few hits. Look here, for example.


----------



## beri

sorry...
how could I know who got here 'thanks to' me?


----------



## Jana337

beri said:
			
		

> sorry...
> how could I know who got here 'thanks to' me?



I am afraid this information cannot be obtained. I do not know where to search for it.

Jana


----------



## beri

aw... thanks


----------



## supercrom

How can you find out who wrote your name as a referral?

Thanks


----------



## VenusEnvy

supercrom said:
			
		

> How can you find out who wrote your name as a referral?





			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid this information cannot be obtained. I do not know where to search for it.


 . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## alc112

supercrom said:
			
		

> How can you find out who wrote your name as a referral?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yo le pregunté eso a Mike y me dijo que no sepuede saber quiénes fueron recomendados por vos.

Saludos


----------

